# what y'all gonna be for halloween this year? :)



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 24, 2011)

alright... so it's not THAT far away anymore and i'm still not sure. i wanted to do my own sally jupiter costume this year, but not having money and/or a sewing machine.. i probably end up buying something. le sigh.

what are you all going to be? any ideas yet?

i also have to come up with a less "sexy" costume for my new job, and i'm considering going as debby harry or cindy lauper (cause that's easy and i have a wig i could cut up). or re-use my last year's supergirl costume.

post pictures toooo please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't post any pics, but my friends and I came up with these for something fun:

Barbie Dolls

Cheerleaders (we are cheerleaders, so we had the uniforms)

Lunchlady

Wear something random, and hang a sign around your neck that says, "Couldn't Decide"

Mermaid (juicystar07 has a makeup and hair tutorial on youtube for this)

Snooki (juicystar07 has a hair and makeup tutorial for this one too)

I hope this helps! Let me know what you decide on!


----------



## Amaranthia (Sep 26, 2011)

Well initally I was going to be Harley Quinn from the Batman comics with my bf as the Joker, I posted pics here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/120814/qotd-september-22-2011-what-are-you-going-to-be-for-halloween#post_1797255

But now I'm leaning more towards doing something simpler because we aren't going out like we initially thought we would be. I may just paint my face up like something fun and pass out candy. But next year we are all ready planning a "heroes and villians" party and I'm going to either spend the next year peicing together a Harley Quinn/Joker costume or Rogue and Gambit (from the X-Men comics). I'm leaning towards the last two as I'd rather be heroes and they are absolutely my favorite comics character since I was like 8. So those will look like this:





Anyways, In my opinion comics have some of the best options for halloween. And if your a nerd (like me! lol) you can always keep your costume and Cosplay it. (I admit.... I'm totally gonna)


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 26, 2011)

My daughter will be Strawberry Shortcake so, I'll probably be Blueberry or Rasberry as my sister in law is probably going to be Plum.


----------



## arodriguez (Sep 26, 2011)

I have no idea...I see all kinds of cute costumes, but some are so expensive to buy and I don't want to spend $50-$60 on a Halloween costume. Does anyone have any ideas on costumes that are easy to make or where I can buy one inexpensively?


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 26, 2011)

My halloween teaser for today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://spittingpink.blogspot.com/2011/09/its-getting-bigger.html


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm going to be the crazy cat lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Any ideas where I can find a bunch of small plush cats to safety pin to a robe? I was thinking the thrift store or something.


----------



## christinaischic (Sep 27, 2011)

Love the Barbie doll idea! I think I'll try that next year!

Every once in a while, my identical twin sister and I do a costume combo -- this year, she's going as an angel, while I am a dark angel. lol. We may change it up and do swan lake/black swan, since it's practically the same idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xoxo, christina

Chic Studios NYC


----------



## perfectlyem (Sep 27, 2011)

Wicked Witch of the EAST. Pre-death. I'm planning on finding stripped stockings, glitter spraying a pair of shoes red and then finishing with a dress and witch hat! And since you never actually see her face, I'm definitely not painting it green, haha.


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh boy. I am a freak when it comes to Halloween as it's my favourite time of the year!!! I get to be in character, and I love dressing up.

I may be wearing two outfits, one is new for this year.. and another I may be recycling from last year....

This year, I really want to be a Satanic Follower. I am wearing these boots that I got... they are just over the knee... I was thinking of sexing them up....they can be worn both in a classy way and a sexy way... lol

I also purchased creepy jewelry - skulls, inverted crosses, pentagrams, etc.













Last year I was a bride.. and I was wearing a corset type of thing. I may or may not recycle it for this year!











This was some of my inspiration





and this is what I got! PURE EVIL!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 28, 2011)

Just ordered my daughters dress:





And my shoes:





Im going wig shopping tonight (red for my daughter and hot pink for me).

I already picked up a green 3/4 sleeve shirt from JCPenny ($8.99) and an ugly satin dress for $9.00 from the dress department in JCPenny.

Im just missing the purple bolero sweater and green/white strip stockings.

My inspiration:


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 28, 2011)

Muse!! U R A SEXY mama!!!



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## divadoll (Sep 28, 2011)

OMG!  I love this!!!



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Minnesnowtagurl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was looking up ideas earlier for a DIY type Halloween costumes and kind of like either a Deal or No Deal girl with briefcase OR Vanna White with a letter on a white piece of paper attached to cardboard.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 29, 2011)

looks like any tight dress is the outfit and a metal briefcase with a number on it.  Vanna would be even easier - blonde wig and an evening dress and a cardboard with a letter on it. 











> Originally Posted by *Minnesnowtagurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was looking up ideas earlier for a DIY type Halloween costumes and kind of like either a Deal or No Deal girl with briefcase OR Vanna White with a letter on a white piece of paper attached to cardboard.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 29, 2011)

Is there a size requirement to be a briefcase girl?








> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like any tight dress is the outfit and a metal briefcase with a number on it.  Vanna would be even easier - blonde wig and an evening dress and a cardboard with a letter on it.


----------



## katana (Sep 29, 2011)

I was planning on going out downtown with some of my girlfriends for halloween and dressing up Steampunk, but since getting pregnant I dont think I will be going out now.

I was hoping to at least go to a haunted house but my fiance doesnt want anyone jumping out and scaring me while I am with baby.

My cousin is having his Jack &amp; Jill halloween costume party on the 28th, and my fiance wanted to go as a doctor and nurse, but seeing as I am about 3 months pregnant I wont be attending that either.

Next year will be great though! I will have a little one to dress up! I can't wait!


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 4, 2011)

Speaking about halloween gesture this year, have you seen this make up devil video tutorial? It kinda help you make your own creativity in dressing up this coming halloween. Here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/120870/sexy-devil-halloween-makeup-tutorial


----------



## hs769 (Oct 6, 2011)

I am thinking about Daphne from Scooby Doo. I would like to get my makeup done for Halloween though.  Where can I get this done thats not going to cost alot?


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Minnesnowtagurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was looking up ideas earlier for a DIY type Halloween costumes and kind of like either a Deal or No Deal girl with briefcase OR Vanna White with a letter on a white piece of paper attached to cardboard.



That is such a great idea! So simple yet everyone will know exactly where you're coming from. Very cool.

'Eh, I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I've got ideas...probably prince poppycock.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey ladies... check out what STILA put together - 3 pretty cool looks:

















Glamourween!


----------



## tonimitchelx (Oct 29, 2011)

im not sure yet?  was thinking a gypsy or policewoman.my best friend is going as dorothy from the wizard of oz i'll post some picturesx


----------



## Amaranthia (Oct 30, 2011)

I decided on gothic ragdoll since I had the clothes all ready and just did my makeup. it was a hit at the party i went to last night so I'm happy with it.


----------



## spittingpink (Oct 30, 2011)

My Halloween Prize winning costume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121536/my-big-fat-gypsy-bride-halloween-costume-2011-pictures


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *spittingpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Halloween Prize winning costume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121536/my-big-fat-gypsy-bride-halloween-costume-2011-pictures



That was so good! Definitely looked just like one.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was Lady Gaga from the VMA's- I think it came out good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

